# Are these real?



## MSD

Hello,
I have been getting emails from users of a website (share-accommodation.net) which I've recently registered in. In the emails are descriptions of flats for sharing with images that look so good, with prices that are surprising (400$-600$ per month). The location is Sydney and from what I have been finding, Sydney shared apartments cost more than 800$ per month. So are these scams? How can I tell if I am not in Sydney yet?
Thanks,


----------



## pencilpusher

Best to be careful and not to commit to anything right now. I have a good friend in Sydney, maybe he can help us out... site forwarded, waiting for the reply. 

cheers great weekend...


----------



## Dexter

MSD - the only way to really find out is to visite the sites personally and compare what you see with what is on the pictures. The truth is, that whatever website you go to (realestate.com.au, domain.com.au), pictures usually look great and when you look onsite and get a better look, you always discover some issues.


----------



## sarahjobaroo

Always remember the golden saying 'if it seems to good to be true then it probably is'. Trust your instinct and don't delve into anything or provide any information that your not comfortable with. There are a lot of scam artists out there!


----------



## jeremyh

*movers*

Hello there,

The shared rooms cost in Sydney is more than $800 per month. Just check whether this cost is weekly. May be the site is talking about rent on weekly bases.


----------



## BasilBarfly

Just remember, in Australia, rents are based on weekly rentals, unlike in the US where rents are based on a month basis. However, You will also have to pay a 'bond'(usually 4 x weekly rent) as an assurity which is put into a special account held by the government which is refunded upon a satisfactory report by the landlord when you vacate the premesis leaving it the way you found it(a form itemising anything that was damaged prior to you accepting the accomodation should be filled out prior to acceptance).

Basil


----------



## pencilpusher

This is pretty much a great law which the government takes care of. It really protects both parties renter and owner. 
Good Luck on the house hunt.
Hope you get what you love.

cheers


----------



## rpcarnell

It is TOO GOOD


----------



## myplace_11

do a little research, perhaps you can compare it to other real estate listing on that place.


----------



## Wombat11

MSD said:


> Hello,
> I have been getting emails from users of a website (share-accommodation.net) which I've recently registered in. In the emails are descriptions of flats for sharing with images that look so good, with prices that are surprising (400$-600$ per month). The location is Sydney and from what I have been finding, Sydney shared apartments cost more than 800$ per month. So are these scams? How can I tell if I am not in Sydney yet?
> Thanks,


For sharing its probably accurate, average accomodation to rent in and around the inner Sydney suburbs is about $600 per *WEEK* I would just be cautious, make sure you use a reputable bond agency if you find something you like and decide to forward a deposit, I'd be cautious too as to how many people you are sharing with and what your $400-600 is actually getting you. Its hard long distance to know, its usually better to try going to a site to find things, like Gumtree rather then having them come to you, and compare.


----------



## pencilpusher

Melbourne is pretty much the same, seems you just need to look for a better accommodation to suit your needs.
best of luck

cheers


----------

